# tips??? -shocked and awe -



## LondonONTdriver (Oct 29, 2015)

A co-worker of mine, in her mid 20's has been taking Uber to and from work recently due to her boyfriend needing the car. She mentioned in the lunch room how easy it was to order an Uber and not have to bring cash.

I asked her if she ever tips her drivers and she looked at me like I was crazy. She didn't realize she was even allowed to tip them. She thought they were paid very well.. 

I educated her on Uber's slave wage practice. Please educate your friends and family guys. Let's not perpetuate the myth of Uber drivers making bank.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

LondonONTdriver said:


> A co-worker of mine, in her mid 20's has been taking Uber to and from work recently due to her boyfriend needing the car. She mentioned in the lunch room how easy it was to order an Uber and not have to bring cash.
> 
> I asked her if she ever tips her drivers and she looked at me like I was crazy. She didn't realize she was even allowed to tip them. She thought they were paid very well..
> 
> I educated her on Uber's slave wage practice. Please educate your friends and family guys. Let's not perpetuate the myth of Uber drivers making bank.


I guess the passengers need to be educated on how Uber threatens the drivers' families with bodily harm if they decide not to drive for them. If they really understood just how hard it was NOT to drive for Uber they might be more willing to tip as they would then understand the impossible situation the drivers are in.


----------

